# Basic At Home Obedience Training? At a loss.



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

So, as the title states, I'm at a loss of how to start my Ted on basic obedience training. :dontknow: 

He's a 2 year old mini poodle rescue from North Shore Animal League. From what I understood, his owner was an elderly man, so I'm not sure if basic training was taught, but Ted is a very friendly dog. 

So far, I've introduced him to 'sit', and he does it well 75% of the time if I have a treat or if I tell him to (and he's willing to listen). I want to try clicker training, but I'm scared that he'll pretend to not hear me or ignore me, as he does sometimes. 

Also, Ted seems to get bored easily, and looses concentration. 

Any pointers on basic training a 2 year poodle, that gets bored easily, and used to belong (as my teacher said) to an 'old fart'? :confusffed:


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I highly recommend clicker-training. You can find a lot of links online, and books at the bookstore with step by step instructions. Youtube is a good place too.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I have never done clicker training, but I have done lots of obedience. I don't know how much you know, so bear with me if I tell you things you already know.

For starters - tell him ONCE and make him do it. Don't keep saying sit, sit, sit - that teaches him to sit the fifteenth time. Stay right beside him. Don't try to leave or tell him to stay until he is pretty good at sitting right beside you. For heeling, have him sitting on the left or even standing. Say "heel" and lead off with your left foot. Dogs look for signs as well as words and when you get to "stay" you leave with your right foot so he will know the difference.

I know some people don't like to push the dog's bottom down on the sit. I have always done that. But if I had a dog that would sit when I pulled up on the leash, then I would go with that. Walk along. Stop. Say sit (once) and make the dog sit - NOW. 

When I am heeling I always have little tiny treats and I say "good boy" when the dog is in the right position and I give treats often. Same for when he sits - say "good boy" and give him a treat. Once he gets good at it, you can start not treating all the time and just telling him what a good boy he is. I'd do a few minutes three times a day and then have some fun time with him. He is only two. He will get it. 

As I said - sorry if you knew all this already.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

The other thing I have learned is when using treats for training use a different and very high value treat when training that you do for just giving treats. Like roast chicken or hot dog bits, something they really want.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

if your poodle gets bored and loses focus try switching up the different commands every few repetitions to keep him interested.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is an interesting discussion on Patricia McConnell's blog at the moment about the many, many different things different dogs find rewarding (some of them are not for the squeamish!). If he is not very food motivated, it may be worth trying to find out what it is that he really, really likes, and using that as a reward. I agree about clicker training - brilliant way of getting the dog's attention. Also, if he is used to a very laid back existence, perhaps you need to keep training sessions very short and easy - baby puppy level - and build up slowly. I would be very wary of pushing or pulling a small dog into position - it is very easy to hurt or even harm them, which won't help with the training. I think I would reckon to start from the very beginning, as if he were a new puppy, and use lots of praise and reward (once you know what he finds rewarding, which may be that he ets to be left alone to chill for a while!).


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I would add to the previous advice ... it helps to keep training sessions very short if the dog isn't really motivated. It's better to do 4 five-minute sessions a day, mixed in with other activities, than to try to make the dog focus for one long session.

I subscribe to the 'nothing is free' approach ... anytime my dog wants something, dinner, play time, treats, a walk, etc. it is prefaced by a short training session (and I mean very short ... sit, down, paw, okay let's go for a walk!). Just gets them thinking that good things follow obedience commands.

Hotdogs (cut into tiny pieces) are my never-fail training treat. So much so that all the OTHER dogs in the park now have very good recalls, but to me rather than their owners!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Take a deep breath and have lots of patience. Training an adult is more challenging than training a puppy. You may have to 'untrain' some of his behaviours and retrain him the way you want him to behave. I wouldn't mind betting that he got away with alot of undesirable behaviour if he lived with an 'old fart'!
I agree with the advice you've gotten here already. Keep your training sessions short and fun. Reward him for behaviour you want...lots of rewards. Be consistent...if you want him to sit, establish a command and/or signal and always use the same one. Once he understands the command, you can start fading the reward, but while he's learning be generous. Don't expect miracles, either of him or yourself.
He's a lucky boy to have found you!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I've dealt with rescues of all ages and found that with enough patience, love and treats any dog (even non-poodles!!) can learn basic obedience and a few good tricks. Recently I have become a real clicker convert. There's lots of youtube videos. And my favorite high value treat is low-sodium turkey franks sliced paper thin. I've yet to get a dog that can resist them.

Lots of short sessions are a very good suggestion, as is the Nothing in Life is Free. Nobody gets dinner at my house until everyone is sitting across an imaginary line in the kitchen and they then they must wait until they get a little kiss on the nose.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, everyone! I bought a clicker today from Petco and so far, I'm really happy with the results. 

I started charging the clicker today, with small burger and cheese flavored treats (something I see he really loves, for once!). I started making him 'sit' and clicking the action, then treat. 

I can see us having a great future with this clicker. Look out, Ted! :sinister:

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Another thought ...*

Just another suggestion .... it isn't precisely training, but I love the Nina Otteson games for dogs, as a way to interact with your dog in a way that is fun and stimulating for both of you. If the dog hasn't yet bonded with you, this might be a way to teach him to start working with you in a completely positive way.

The only danger is that poodles are awfully smart and figure them out really quickly! Even so, mine is still VERY excited every time the games come out, even though he whizzes through them now.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep your training fun and short and if possible with out any use of a negitive, dogs shutdown and get frustrated and like you said get bored. Keep it positive and say Yes and use the clicker with high value treats and you and your dog will excel. Also a 2 year old dog is not too old to learn.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I found a great book at Petsmart last week entitled Top Tips from Top Trainers-1001 Practical Tips and Techniques for Successful Dog Care and Training. It is written by the Association of Pet Dog Trainers and is very easy to use as everything is listed in ABC order.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Just another suggestion .... it isn't precisely training, but I love the Nina Otteson games for dogs, as a way to interact with your dog in a way that is fun and stimulating for both of you. If the dog hasn't yet bonded with you, this might be a way to teach him to start working with you in a completely positive way.
> 
> The only danger is that poodles are awfully smart and figure them out really quickly! Even so, mine is still VERY excited every time the games come out, even though he whizzes through them now.


Yup, Ted is a really slick and clever little guy. He'll avoid going into certain places in the house: like when we had to give him (or literally shove down his throat) his medication for his kennel cough in the basement. He even senses when we have to leave the house, and crate him in the kitchen. He'll try and hide under tables or stay far away as possible, lol.

I have been looking into what kind of games I could play with him. Playing 'Gotcha' gets tiring for me, lol, since I do a lot of the running.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

mandi said:


> I found a great book at Petsmart last week entitled Top Tips from Top Trainers-1001 Practical Tips and Techniques for Successful Dog Care and Training. It is written by the Association of Pet Dog Trainers and is very easy to use as everything is listed in ABC order.


Speaking of Petsmart (and Petco), have you ever taken a dog training class there? I want to take him to one, to have face-to-face training sessions, and for him to interact with other dogs.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Yes-I looked online to find certified degreed dog trainers in my area and found one at a Petsmart close by...took both poodles to same classes (woudn't recommend taking two at a time as then they watch each other and get distracted) but the class was good-it was a beginning one...also another book I bought previously (also from Petsmart but you can check other places) 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance and Chalcy. Has games (tricks) from beginning on up thru advanced. They do like this.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the Kyra Sundance book as well. I taught Lola (my high energy, too smart for her own good dog) to pick up her toys and put them away in her toy box. She thinks it's a game but it really helps me. She and Dixie both help get things that I drop or can't reach and will keep doing hat around the house until the new service dog arrives (and maybe after so s/he can get a break).
You can teach them to help you with the laundry: teach them to put clothes in the basket, drag the basket to the room, put the clothes in the washer ,etc.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> I like the Kyra Sundance book as well. I taught Lola (my high energy, too smart for her own good dog) to pick up her toys and put them away in her toy box. She thinks it's a game but it really helps me. She and Dixie both help get things that I drop or can't reach and will keep doing hat around the house until the new service dog arrives (and maybe after so s/he can get a break).
> You can teach them to help you with the laundry: teach them to put clothes in the basket, drag the basket to the room, put the clothes in the washer ,etc.


I really do love the sound of that. Although, it would promote me to be even lazier than I already am. :bounce:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The picking the toys up game is definitely one I must try to teach mine - atthe moment they are better at the Tipping-all-the-toys-out-in-one-go game, the Making-a-bag-of-compost-from-one-twig game and the How-much-floor-can-you-mess-up-with-one-kleenex game ... 

Mine love classes - Sophy and I went last night, and poor Poppy had to stay at home (it is her turn tonight). She was SO disappointed - even a particularly scrummy kong didn't make up for it. Classes really help to keep them socialised and relaxed around other dogs, and to polish their social skills.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I will be finishing novice obedience class with Billy next Tuesday. He is the only dog in the class of six that is doing everything on cue. I'm so proud of him. But, then, he is the only poodle too...LOL 

You have received excellent advice here. 

One thing we learned for the sit was to have the ring of the slip collar at the back of the neck near the top of the head, pull up with a steady pressure with the right hand on the lead near the collar and with our left hand, run it down the back and tuck the dog into a sit position. If the dog tends to sit out from you (like Billy does), then slip the hand down the back and into the groin to pull it to sit square to you. Force was never used; just gentle encouragement to do what you asked. I saw that it worked for every dog in the class big and small. Then we stood beside our dogs on the right side for a few seconds and if they staid, we released them with something like an up OK and praise and treats. I also use hot dogs as that is Billy's favorite working treat. As one said here, you need a LOT of patience and repetition.

Our work during the week between classes was to repeat what was learned in class for 15 minutes everyday until the next class. I believe the reason a lot of the people who's dogs were not doing well last night still were not doing the work during the week between classes. They're dogs seemed to be no further ahead in their training than they were in the previous class. Some still couldn't get a sit stay after five weeks and it was like their dogs had no idea what was being asked of them.

When doing the down, we dropped our leads and put our left hand into the collar on the side of the dogs neck, again facing forward in the same direction of the dog in a command position, then applied steady pressure down while giving the down command and sign and waited them out to give in to the pressure and lay themselves down. Then we stood up beside them facing forward and again, release, praise, praise, treat. 

A funny thing (for me and Billy) happened at class last night. In the down stay, most of the dogs still didn't have a clue. I put billy into his down stay, walked out three feet in front of him, and we waited. It was supposed to be a three minute down stay but so many were having so much trouble with their dogs that the instructors had to work one-on-one with them. In the meantime, Billy and I stayed in our down stay for at least 10 minutes. Billy went to sleep! :rofl: When it was time to return to our dogs, he was surprised and popped his head up from his sleep and looked surprised to realize where he was....ound:

If they break the sit or stay before release, we NEVER repeat the command again. We simply and quietly put them back into the sit or stay and tried again until they were successful.

Billy and I have enjoyed classes and are going to sign up for the next level.

Sounds like you are already enjoying success with Ted. Good luck with the rest of your training. It is a fabulous way to bond with your dog.
_


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Ted loves hot dogs. When we put it in his dog food sometimes, he'll travel around the canned dog food to get to the hot dog, lol. 

I have a feeling that in a class setting, Ted is going to be one of those dogs that can't focus. Meh... However you taught your little guy to focus, I must know your secrets.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a pocket full of hot dog slices and a clicker may be a good way of keeping his attention at first! Mine stay glued to my side, and keep their eyes firmly on my face for the next command, if there is even a whiff of chicken in the air ... Do remember the 3Ds - Distance, Duration and Distraction - and reckon to go back to the easiest distance and duration when training in a highly distracting environment. Watch out for the other dogs nicking your hot dogs, too!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

fjm said:


> Sounds like a pocket full of hot dog slices and a clicker may be a good way of keeping his attention at first! Mine stay glued to my side, and keep their eyes firmly on my face for the next command, if there is even a whiff of chicken in the air ... Do remember the 3Ds - Distance, Duration and Distraction - and reckon to go back to the easiest distance and duration when training in a highly distracting environment. Watch out for the other dogs nicking your hot dogs, too!


It's the same with Ted, too, lol. Once I have any hint of food in my hand, he'll eagerly sit or already be doing it, because he must think that's what I want, lol. I should try charging my clicker with hot dogs. It took me making this thread to remember how much he loves them. 

And if the other dogs try to harass me for a piece, the power of the clap. Once Ted hears me clap, he gives me his undivided attention. And when I see him doing something bad (like making paper rippies), the pots' lids come out. Once he sees those in my hand, he already knows the deal. :sinister: 

Thankies.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't mind grossing out the other people in your class, you can spit bits of hot dog at your dog to get his full and undivided attention. It's not dainty, but nothing gets your dog looking eagerly at your face more than spitting food at him. I try to randomly surprise my dog, as part of daily life, with this.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> If you don't mind grossing out the other people in your class, you can spit bits of hot dog at your dog to get his full and undivided attention. It's not dainty, but nothing gets your dog looking eagerly at your face more than spitting food at him. I try to randomly surprise my dog, as part of daily life, with this.


:shock: I know my friends say that I'm a strange child, but you take that award straight from me, lol. Plus, if I muster up the nuts to ever do something like that in public, I guarantee you that I would have most of the hot dog bits all over me. hwell:

I would try that out, at home, though. On a pad, in an open space, wearing a rain coat.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Rosary94 said:


> :shock: I know my friends say that I'm a strange child, but you take that award straight from me, lol. Plus, if I muster up the nuts to ever do something like that in public, I guarantee you that I would have most of the hot dog bits all over me. hwell:
> 
> I would try that out, at home, though. On a pad, in an open space, wearing a rain coat.


In my defense, I can only say I didn't invent it as a training technique. I stole this from an obedience trainer years ago. 

Don't worry so much about the mess; the dog will clean up for you. I've discovered they have VERY low standards and don't mind spit-covered food in the slightest.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

You are getting excellent advice. I second the advice on moving slowly, being patient, using food. Don't be ashamed of using food at start to get him going, poodles are VERY smart and will learn quickly. You will be able to stop using food fairly fast. 

One thing that really worked with Fozzie was that I always trained him at the same time every night. After he does his last potty for the night, but before he goes in his kennel, I would take 15-30 mins, depending on his attention span, to do some quick training. Like everyone we started with sit, come, stay, leave it, and have now moved on to shake (right paw), Other paw (left paw), high five, dance (stand up on hind legs). We are now working on "sit pretty". So now, at 11 months, I run him through all his tricks at night before bed, and it takes <10 mins. Then at the end I call "puppy's choice" and whatever trick he gives me, I give a cookie. What's happening now is that he'll stop playing and stare at me as if to say "I'm ready for bed now" and then we walk into the bedroom and he immediately beds down in the crate. I say "nigh-nigh" and cover the crate and zzzzzzzzzzzz til morning. 

Another thing: do invest in the little treat bag you can attach to your pants. it makes it SO much easier to reward immediately, which speeds up training. I got Fozzie to sit at street corners in one 2 hour walk last week. Now he does it automatically without prompting. 

And come here for advice, as you have. The people here are really great for those days when you are at your wit's end with the dog. 

good luck!


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> In my defense, I can only say I didn't invent it as a training technique. I stole this from an obedience trainer years ago.
> 
> Don't worry so much about the mess; the dog will clean up for you. I've discovered they have VERY low standards and don't mind spit-covered food in the slightest.


True, Ted wanted some of the meat I was eating for dinner last night, and so I took little bits from my mouth and gave it to him. Dude ate it up like nothing. hwell:


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> You are getting excellent advice. I second the advice on moving slowly, being patient, using food. Don't be ashamed of using food at start to get him going, poodles are VERY smart and will learn quickly. You will be able to stop using food fairly fast.
> 
> One thing that really worked with Fozzie was that I always trained him at the same time every night. After he does his last potty for the night, but before he goes in his kennel, I would take 15-30 mins, depending on his attention span, to do some quick training. Like everyone we started with sit, come, stay, leave it, and have now moved on to shake (right paw), Other paw (left paw), high five, dance (stand up on hind legs). We are now working on "sit pretty". So now, at 11 months, I run him through all his tricks at night before bed, and it takes <10 mins. Then at the end I call "puppy's choice" and whatever trick he gives me, I give a cookie. What's happening now is that he'll stop playing and stare at me as if to say "I'm ready for bed now" and then we walk into the bedroom and he immediately beds down in the crate. I say "nigh-nigh" and cover the crate and zzzzzzzzzzzz til morning.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea. I try to do a little bit of commands before he does anything. Like when he wants to have a treat, I make him sit for it (or he does it automatically). I really need to work on reinforcement with him, so we can get to the cooler stuff.  Also, would a (cute, lol) fanny pack work to keep his treats in?

Thankies!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

gosh don't worry at all what kind of bag it is. I didn't have a fanny pack so I picked this thing up at the pet store. it just's nice the bag hangs open making it easy to reach in and to reach in without the dog seeing you so he doesn't anticipate.


----------

